# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  طلب فك شفره الكاتيل

## totti9

السلام عليكم
رجار رقم فك الشفره
ot - 305
IMEI: 357769033880963
305x-2cmleg1 
شكرا مقدما

----------


## GSM-AYA

تفضل حبيبي---------------------  
Your NCK:1929000269
Your SPCK:1284644580

----------


## mtravian

السلام عليكم 
أنا محتاج فك  حماية جهاز ألكاتل  ot -305 
305x-2BMLEG1 IMEI:357769034383157 
محتاج ضرورى متابعة من المشرفين المتميزين 
وشكرا لكم مقدما

----------

